# SS 09.01.16 - Haydn #101 "The Clock"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 101 in D major, H. 1/101 "The Clock" 

1. Adagio - Presto
2. Andante
3. Menuetto: Allegretto
4. Finale: Vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope everyone's New Year is starting off well. I've been super busy working on the new house I just moved to and unpacking so I haven't been around much, but I'm here to post another Saturday Symphony and this week we're featuring another from Papa Haydn.

I always look forward to hearing this one. I'll be listening to:

View attachment 79965


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> I hope everyone's New Year is starting off well. I've been super busy working on the new house I just moved to and unpacking so I haven't been around much, but I'm here to post another Saturday Symphony and this week we're featuring another from Papa Haydn.
> 
> I always look forward to hearing this one. I'll be listening to:
> 
> ...


My vote as well :tiphat:


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Reiner here, and perhaps potluck streaming of someone else for comparison.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I've only the one, so this will be it:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll also listen to Bernstein with the NYP.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Orchestra of the 18th Century u. Frans Brüggen (Philips)

Brüggen is someone I often turn to when I need skilful interpretation of the First Viennese School!

/ptr


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Box full of Haydn


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm listening to it already, can't wait as I have plans for tomorrow. Sir Thomas Beecham with the Royal Philarmonic Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Haydn*: Symphony 101 "The Clock", w. ACO/Harnoncourt. Recorded 1987 at Concertgebouw, Amsterdam. Recording Engineer: Michael Bramman.










For those interested, this recording's also available at YT:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will go with a couple of versions
The ever reliable Dorati and more ecentric Minkowski


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Eugen Jochum and the London Philharmonic Orchestra for me.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah...Dorati! Maybe Kuijken later.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Beechem/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

Well I'm most familiar with this...

View attachment 80001

(Sir Colin Davis and the Royal Concertgebouw)

But I'll try out some of the others recommended if I can find them on Spotify!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

After the Dorati, I listened to the Kuijken. Not a lot different, a little lighter in texture and more transparent (because of the better recording, I think). Both were excellent.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Ah...Dorati! Maybe Kuijken later.


Dorati does at least take the andante at a brisker pace than than Bernstein, who needs a walking stick. I hadn't realised how much faster Davis takes it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

It is a little later in the day than I would have liked but I'll join in with two recordings.

Antal Dorati & the Philharmonia Hungarica will be my first choice as it was a Christmas present and a whole new recording for me to devour.

Sir Thomas Beecham will be my second choice - an incredible performance with His Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. A reliable and hugely enjoyable recording, one of my favourite recordings of the piece.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Since I got this album from the library, I cannot find the exact cover online.

Adam Fischer and the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, recorded 1987










The album I have has 101 "The Clock" and 103 "Drumroll"...I'm thinking I'll listen to both this afternoon.


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I listened to Colin Davis conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra







I also listened to Herbert Von Karajan conducting the Berlin Philharmonic 







I also have Adam Fisher's recording of the London Symphonies but it doesn't have 101-104
But in April I will be able to see it performed live with the Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Classical Music Fan said:


> I listened to Colin Davis conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> View attachment 80061
> 
> I also listened to Herbert Von Karajan conducting the Berlin Philharmonic
> ...


Favourite interpretation out of the options?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I didn't realize that I have a lot of recordings of this. Which one to choose? Well, I'm a sucker for Beecham.

This one is in honor of my mother, who loved the second movement.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 80029
> 
> It is a little later in the day than I would have liked but I'll join in with two recordings.
> 
> Antal Dorati & the Philharmonia Hungarica will be my first choice as it was a Christmas present and a whole new recording for me to devour.


Would be my second choice


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I have two versions. My favorite is one a number have mentioned.
Jochum - London Philharmonic

My second choice would be:
Jane Glover - The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Love this symphony as I do all the London symphonies. Dorati is my only copy, I used to have another set of the London symphonies but it has disappeared so perhaps I'm in the market for another. How's that Fischer set?


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

The second movement of this work is misattributed.

It is a collaboration between the German composer Carl Teike and the Austrian, Ernst Toch.

I find it extraordinary that this obvious fact is ignored by most commentators.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> The second movement of this work is misattributed.
> 
> It is a collaboration between the German composer Carl Teike and the Austrian, Ernst Toch.
> 
> I find it extraordinary that this obvious fact is ignored by most commentators.



View attachment 80168
...
...though it took me a little time.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Ferenc Fricsay with the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra on an old Heliodor LP. I have other versions but for me this one hits the spot just right.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> The second movement of this work is misattributed.
> 
> It is a collaboration between the German composer Carl Teike and the Austrian, Ernst Toch.
> 
> I find it extraordinary that this obvious fact is ignored by most commentators.


This is just a pretty nasty pun, isn't it?


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> The second movement of this work is misattributed.
> 
> It is a collaboration between the German composer Carl Teike and the Austrian, Ernst Toch.
> 
> I find it extraordinary that this obvious fact is ignored by most commentators.





HaydnBearstheClock said:


> This is just a pretty nasty pun, isn't it?


No. A pretty nasty pun would have gone into minute detail, for a second time, about the hours Haydn's hands had spent on the movement.

This was, even though I say it myself, quite a good pun.


----------

